# Solarleitungs-Kabel defekt - Widerstand per Funk übertragen



## CMS (3 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem für das ich eine Lösung suche:
Wir haben auf dem Dach unseres Neubaus Solarkollektoren für 
Warmwasserunterstützung, deren Vor- und Rücklauf über einen 
Installationsschacht im Haus bis ins Kellergeschoss geführt werden. 
Unglücklicherweise ist das Kabel, dass die Widerstands-Werte vom 
Kollektorfühler an die Steuerung im Kellergeschoss übertragen soll, 
irgendwo zwischen Dach und Keller defekt.
Das Kabel neu durchzuziehen geht nicht, weil es mit Vor- und Rücklauf 
verklebt geführt ist.
In der Gipskartonverkleidung im Dachgeschoss selbst habe ich eine 
Revisionsöffnung, über die ich an das Ende des Kollektorfühler-Kabels 
herankomme, hier können auch die korrekten Widerstände gemessen werden.

Meine Idee ist nun, die Widerstandswerte per Funk vom Dachgeschoss ins 
Kellergeschoss zu übertragen. Ein Stromkabel kann allerdings aus o.g. 
Gründen auch nicht bis in die Dach-Revisionsöffnung neu verlegt werden.
Daher müsste die Stromversorgung des Funksenders per Batterie 
sichergestellt werden, damit nicht zu viel Strom verbraucht wird, ist 
meine Idee, den gemessenen Widerstand nur alle 15 Minuten ins 
Kellergeschoss zu senden, hier ist der Funkempfänger an die 
Solar-Steuerung angeschlossen und ändert eben alle 15 Minuten den 
empfangenen Widerstandswert.

Das Haus ist in Massivbauweise mit Stahlbetondecken errichtet, hat KG, 
EG, OG und DG. Die Revisionsöffnung im Dach befindet sich ziemlich genau 
über dem Treppenauge unseres Treppenhauses, daher ist eigentlich nur die 
Decke über KG ein Hindernis für das Funksignal.

Die Frage ist nun ob so etwas zu einem vernünftigen Preis möglich ist 
und wie das Ganze realisiert werden kann.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Christoph


----------



## ThorstenD2 (3 Januar 2014)

Hi,
Vielleicht ist nur 1 Ader deines Kabels defekt und du könntest zb die Heizungsrohre als Leiter mit nutzen?


Was für eine Steuerung ist denn eingebaut? Muss der Fühler unbedingt oben sitzen oder tut es unten vielleicht ein Anlegefühler an der Rohrleitung? So wichtig scheint der Wert ja nicht zum Regeln zu sein wenn Du ihn nur alle 15 min brauchst.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (3 Januar 2014)

Wie groß ist deine Rev Öffnung ? Kannst du nicht ein Kabel zusätzlich rein ziehen ? Gibt da ja nette helferlein und glaube nicht das dass da so eng ist. Würde hat im schlimmsten Fall bedeuten im Keller oder zwischen drinne den GK etwas zu öffnen. Aber alles in allem sicher besser als Funk wenn es da überhaupt was gib. Fängt ja schon damit an wie wird das Signal gemessen ? Gibt ja unzählige Möglichkeiten eine Temperatur zu messen. 
Hat das ganze denn schon jemals geklappt ? Ist die Leitung evtl mehr adrig als du brauchst ?


----------



## CMS (3 Januar 2014)

@ThorstenD2:
Ja, das werde ich am WE mal ausprobieren, vielleicht ist das schon die beste Lösung des Problems.

@Dr.MirakulixX:
Ich habe die Lage nicht gut genug beschrieben:
Die Revisionsklappe ist zwar noch mit einer 3 m Leiter zu erreichen, 
aber von der Revisionsklappe aus geht es erst einmal 6 m waagerecht an 
der Firstpfette entlang (hier befinden wir uns schon in 6 m Höhe über 
der Treppe, es müsste ein Gerüst gebaut werden), bevor es über die 
Mittelpfette hinweg durch einen mit Dampfbremse ausgeformten Kanal in 
den Installationsschacht geht. Der ist schon ziemlich voll mit Solar 
Vor- und Rücklauf, FBH Vor- und Rücklauf, Warmwasser, Kaltwasser, 
Zirkulation (alles 100 % gedämmt), Kontrollierter Wohnraumlüftung. Ich 
bekomme also oben den Faden erst gar nicht in den Schacht rein. Daher 
auch meine Überlegung es per batteriebetriebenem Funksignal zu 
versuchen.
Die Leitung, die dort liegt, ist eine ganz dünne zweiadrige so wie sie gerade so benötigt wird.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (3 Januar 2014)

Zugegeben das klingt recht unvorteilhaft. Aber das mit dem Funk sehe ich als nicht mal eben umgesetzt. Würde wirklich mal über die Fühler in den Kelle setzten Möglichkeit nachdenken. Aber selbst wenn brauchst du erstmal das Wissen was für ein Fühler da zum Einsatz kommt. Hat die Leitung einen Schluss oder eine Unterbrechung ?


----------



## IBFS (3 Januar 2014)

CMS schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun ob so etwas zu einem vernünftigen Preis möglich ist
> und wie das Ganze realisiert werden kann.



Dein Widerstand irgendwie zu übertragen zu splitten o.ä. haben sich schon sehr viele gewünscht.

Ich zum Beispiel wüsste gern, was der Aussenfühler exakt misst, bevor der Wert an die Heizung geht.

Aber leider leider gibt es nur für Einheitssignal 0-1o Volt oder 0-20mA oder 4-20mA Lösungen Messwerte zu behandeln.

Sobald aber ein PT100 oder PT1000 oder Thermoelement am Eingang der Messschaltung erwartet wird gibt es wirklich 
nichts, was man direkt kaufen kann - und eine Funkbrücke gleich garnicht - Warum? - ganz einfach, weil
du einen konkrete Widerstandskaskade simulieren müsstest mit den exakt gleichen Eigenschaften. 

Als Minimalvariante, falls du auf dem Dach ein PT1000 hast, bietet sich an 8 oder 10 Relais mit dem Temperaturäquvivalenz für

30 - 40  - 50 - 60 - 70 - 80 - 90 - 100 Grad

 30 - 40  - 50 - 60 - 70 - 80 - 90 - 100 - 110 - 130 Grad

Der Wert 130 Grad ist ggf. nicht ganz unwichtig, weil typischerweise der dieser Temperatur der Solarmischer bzw. die Pumpe zumacht, 
denn bei 130 Grad ist selbst das Glykolgemisch aufgrund von Blasenbildung nicht
mehr in den Keller zum Tauscher zu transportieren.


----------



## mariob (5 Januar 2014)

Hallo
Dazu fällt mir (leider) nur eines ein, sorry: Gefrickel. Mach es richtig oder lasse es.
 Funk ist das allerletzte was ich hier einsetzen würde. Das geht schon damit los das Dein Regler sowas nicht kann.
Solarthermische Anlagen können auch in Dampf gehen. Leerlauftemperaturen der Kollektoren bis 200 Grad sind kein Spaß mehr wenn es infolge von Dampfschlägen an ungünstiger Stelle was zerreißt weil die Büchse durch einen falschen Wert mal anläuft obwohl sie es nicht darf.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2014)

In so einen fall würde ich einfach mal einen lokalen Elektroinstallations Betrieb
in Anspruch nehmen, die haben oft geschickte Handwerker.


----------



## IBFS (5 Januar 2014)

mariob schrieb:


> Solarthermische Anlagen können auch in Dampf gehen. Leerlauftemperaturen der Kollektoren bis 200 Grad sind kein Spaß mehr wenn es infolge von Dampfschlägen an ungünstiger Stelle was zerreißt weil die Büchse durch einen falschen Wert mal anläuft obwohl sie es nicht darf.



Also jetzt übertreibst du etwas. Wenn die Dampfphase erreicht ist, so ab 130 Grad (abh. vom Betriebsdruck/Haushöhe) dann kannst du im Keller pumpen wie du willst. 
Es wird nichts im Keller ankommen. Wenn das alles aber wirklich ein richtiges Sicherheitsproblem darstellen sollte, dann wären die Fühler und auch die Regel nicht so
lasch gebaut und vorprogrammiert und auch die Solarreglerdokus würden da wesentlich mehr auf die Sicherheit eingehen. Das ist nicht der Fall.
Ausserdem sind die Volumina in den Rohren nicht sehr groß sodass sobald es wieder zu einem Medientransport kommt (die Pumpe "greift) ist ganz schnell Schluss mit 
130 Grad, denn beim Abtransport in den Keller kühlt das Medium recht schnell an den verhältnismäßig kühlen Rohren.


----------



## IBFS (5 Januar 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> In so einen fall würde ich einfach mal einen lokalen Elektroinstallations Betrieb
> in Anspruch nehmen, die haben oft geschickte Handwerker.



"geschickte Handwerker"? - Das ist regional sehr verschieden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2014)

IBFS schrieb:


> "geschickte Handwerker"? - Das ist regional sehr verschieden.






............


----------



## mariob (6 Januar 2014)

Hi,
@IBFS, jetzt ohne hier zuweit abzuschweifen, die Bausweise von Thermieanlagen und damit auch deren Drücke sind sehr verschieden. Es gibt die Faustregel bei einer Niederdruckanlage Anlagenhöhe plus 0,3 bar. Es gibt aber auch Anlagen die werden mit 3,5 bis 4 bar betrieben, weiß der Teufel was da der Grundgedanke ist. Auch heute noch. Und genau da wird es lustig.
Wir wissen also schonmal nicht wie bereits diese Voraussetzung ist. Mit den Sicherheiten im Regler hast Du zwar recht aber man muß Sicherheit nicht noch durch weniger Sicherheit ersetzen. Zumindest ist das nicht meine Philosophie.
Und, Dampfschläge entstehen ja genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt wenn die Flüssigkeit auf den zu heißen Kollektor trifft, deswegen steht in jeder Installationsanleitung das das Füllen der Anlage im kalten Zustand zu erfolgen hat. Und die Regler haben eben diese Abschaltung der Pumpen dazu drin.
Sorry, wie gesagt das ist Gebastel und auch wenn so eine Anlage soetwas im Notfall mal abkann, es sollte nicht der Betriebsfall werden. Und unter diesen Voraussetzungen stehen dafür die Chancen gut. Auch wenn es unschön aussieht, ein auf die Wand genageltes dünnes Kabel (sind ja eh meist PT 1000) ist immer noch besser als sowas oder schlimmeres.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Heili (14 Januar 2014)

Servus

Warum fragst du nicht einfach mal einen Fachbetrieb, der sich mit der Anlage auskennt?
Manchmal haben die pfiffige Ideen da sie evtl so ein Problem schonmal hatten. Und Fragen kostet in der Regel nichts. Zumindest ist das bei uns in der Gegend so.

Fühler einfach in den Keller hängen wird vermutlich schief gehen. Viele Anlagen erkennen den Ein und Ausschaltpunkt der Umwälzpumpe an der Temp dieses Kollektorfühlers im Verhältnis zur Behältertemp. Sprich wenn der im Keller hängt, kommt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nie was unten an, da die erforderliche Temp nicht erreicht wird.

Gruß


----------



## IBFS (14 Januar 2014)

Heili schrieb:


> Warum fragst du nicht einfach mal einen Fachbetrieb, der sich mit der Anlage auskennt?



Wenn das Kabel defekt ist, dann hilft keine pfiffige Idee sondern Funk, der aus bekannten Gründen ausfällt oder ein neues Kabel.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (14 Januar 2014)

Kollege hat das grad im Büro liegen

http://www.thermokon.de/DE/easysens/easysens.html

Vielleicht kann deine Steuerung ja 0-10 Volt am Eingang


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IBFS (14 Januar 2014)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann deine Steuerung ja 0-10 Volt am Eingang



Gute Idee, aber leider sind die Eingänge an den üblichen EFH-Heizungssteuerungen nur direkt für Sensoren, also  PT100 - PT1000 - KTY usw. gedacht.
Einheitssignale -- speziell 0-10 Volt würde man am Eingang dann finden, wenn oben auf dem Dach ein fremdversorgter Sensor wäre. Der müsste in dem 
Fall aber 4 Adern haben. Bei einem passiven 4-20mA würde 2 Adern reichen. aber wie gesagt, 0-10 Volt wird keinesfalls ein einem für solche Zwecke
eingesetzten Sensor funktionieren.


----------



## mariob (14 Januar 2014)

Hi,
ich weiß zwar nicht ob der TE noch mitliest, ich weiß auch nicht ob es bei der Rohrlänge was bringt, es gibt Regler, die können einen sogenannten Pumpenkick. Das ist für direktdurchflossene Vakuumröhernkollektoren gedacht, da der Fühler bei dieser Bauart nicht die Kollektortemperatur erfassen kann. Dabei wird auch nach Uhrzeit die Pumpe kurz gestartet das das hoffentlich erwärmte Medium zum Kollektorfühler gelangt. Und somit die Anlage startet.
Wie gesagt, bei der Rohrlänge und wo der Fühler frühestens sitzen kann und die einstellbaren Laufzeiten begrenzen die Machbarkeit. Ich bin auch kein Freund solcher Maßnahmen und man liest auch sehr häufig über Probleme mit dieser Betriebsart, aber mal so noch als Hinweis. Nur Kupfer ist zuverlässig, der Funkkram ist Unfug, besonders in Anwendungen die funktionieren müssen. Für letzteres gibt es zwar in der Automatisierungstechnik Lösungen, die sind aber infolge ihrer Bauweise deutlich kostenintensiver.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## CMS (20 Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal Danke für eure Hilfe und Vorschläge,
des Rätsels Lösung hat in meinem Fall ThorstenD2  genannt: Es war nur eine Ader des Stromkabels defekt, die andere Ader haben wir per Edelstahl-Wellrohr in den Keller geschickt.

Gruß,   Christoph


----------

